# 2 litters



## Saaraf (Sep 17, 2009)

Hello!
I have to come to share these pics with you. 

I have got in this time 2 litters. Litter one: There is 2 lemon agouti mice and 2 some strange mice (c^ch/c).
Litter 2; all are chinchilla and they are beautiful creatures in my eyes. 

*Pics of litter 1:*

(c^ch/c)









(lemon agouti (?))










(All girls)









(c^ch/c)









*Pics of litter 2:*


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Beautiful  I love chins...

Sarah xxx


----------



## Saaraf (Sep 17, 2009)

I love them too  It only is difficult color to breed.. My chi -litters are usually colored by brown.. :roll:


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

They are gorgeous  Do chinchilla mice come in different colours? In cavies, cinnamon is standardised as a chinchilla colour as well as the usual silver. In rats, other colours are possible, but are not currently standardised


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Julie don't forget in the rats argente cream is a siver fawn chinchilla and squirrel is a blue chinchilla


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Any color can be diluted by c^ch. My favorite non-standard chinchillated mousie is A/* c^ch. I'm not sure but I think this color is called sand in some parts of the world.


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Rowangate said:


> Julie don't forget in the rats argente cream is a siver fawn chinchilla and squirrel is a blue chinchilla


Doh, forgot about the squirrels, guess they don't have them in mice cos they don't have blue agouti standardised. The colour does exist in rabbits though. But there are argente mice, except I think they are genetically more like silver fawn rats then argente creme rats. I was sort of thinking of the topaz and cinnamon chins that people have bred. Moustress, don't suppose you have any pics of the "sand" colour do you?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

A/* C/* pp; with the diluted color coming from the pink-eyed recessive. I'll take a look and see if I have a pic of one of the mousies who are A/* c^h/* P/*, who might be called 'sand'.

*nope sorry*


----------



## Saaraf (Sep 17, 2009)

^ Do you mean silver agouti? http://hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/varieties/silver_agouti.html


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

No, it must beA/* b/b c^ch/c^e. I had one that just died last week...I;m still looking for the posts in PetRodents that had the picture in it.


----------

